# Indian eyes 11/18



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Had two in the first 15 min on the water this morning, and missed two more shortly after...thought it was going to turn out stellar, but only pecked at em after that. All came on Big Joshys in 3-5 fow fishing pads and wood. 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Not a bad haul for a nice weather day. We need some nasty stuff to move in to get them rolling again. I might be up there tomorrow pm hunting some down myself. Though with the nice sunny calm forecast I don't expect alot of action.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Nice job it was slow for the boy and I. Fished with minnows on the bottom at paradise and ended up with three for me and one for him. Friend gave me one. It was alright day. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job guys! Those are nice.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

These reports keep me going at it, Great fish guys congrats.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice fish fellas. 3 of us fished tonight and managed 3 keepers. Probably 8 throwbacks. No wind and no baitfish anywhere. All fish caught on stickbait. All together pretty slow. Been worse though.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Fish slim must have been thru there already !!!!!. Troy is a stick and a half I must say. Those big Josh's swim baits are great, love the action. Gonna see how the eyes on erie like me this winter. Mike


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Good mention of the wind...SLIGHT breeze in the am, which is when we caught most of em...got tough once that breeze stopped.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Was going to go hit Indian but I didn't want to make the drive cuz the weather was too nice. I never have much luck in calm conditions.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yup changed my plans too.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

It was either that or working on a honey-do list...sounds like my priorities are spot on


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

HHMM that one crappie looks a little short. LOL. Good looking eyes there shake.


----------



## countryfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Actually we went out Saturday, the 17th. Hit the water at 7:45 AM. Only fished until 11. Fishing was too slow to stay, but a beautiful day and just had to get the boat out one more time before the winter. With 2 of us we only snatched one short eye and a small cat. Both on jigging vibe. Minnows and stick or crank baits netted not one strike.


----------



## brug65 (Nov 12, 2012)

good job.needs to get a little cooler for indian lake.this wkend might be good.going to try mad river today if i can find some wax worms.trout for thanksgiving sounds good. went to lake hope last wk for 3 days,didnt get a bite.thought for sure the crappie would be hitting but know luck.good luck everyone.enjoy the outdoors and a cold beer.and bless all the armed forces.wish they were home to go with all of us.peace


----------



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

Night bite update? Haven't been up for a few weeks, about the same or getting better?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

2fast4u said:


> Night bite update? Haven't been up for a few weeks, about the same or getting better?


With conditions the way they are, I would sit and wait for a report, Id just go out and gettem!!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

My Dad just called me yesterday. Him and my uncle tried Muddy Moundwood Sunday with no luck. They switched spots to some cleaner water and ended up with 6 keepers and a few short ones. They were fishing minnows under a float with very light line with a small hook and a split shot. He said they lost a few others and missed several more. Largest was about 3lbs.


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

Fished Sunday night and got 7 with one big one breaking me off. A lot of work searching for cleaner water than moundwood and then just making cast after cast after cast.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Got 4 sunday. Fish were all small though. 2 @ 15" and [email protected] 17". Tried moundwood on my way out as well and not a tick there!


----------

